# My 2003 Spec V



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

More pictures here


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i like that grill and those wheels... how hard was the gauge cluster mod???


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

It was much easier to do than I thought it would be. I had to sand down the back of the needles to keep them from sticking, but other than that, piece of cake.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Lookin' good Ruben, get those cams installed.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice car man.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> Lookin' good Ruben, get those cams installed.


Yeah, they've been in my garage for 4 months... I want them in too. That last 8 HP is going to be expensive to install... Although I'm betting braver by the day. Might just do it myself.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Just get someone local who's installed them to help you out. I've seen a set installed on a G20 before... looked relatively straight-forward, then again I couldn't do it myself since I am mechanically handicapped.  Cams are a great mod, you'll fall in love with mid and high-ranged rpms all over again.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

In San Antonio, they don't even know what a Spec V is let alone mod'd one...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I know TX is full of SE-R guys... someone there has to be able to assist you. I know it's the QR motor and not the SR (referring to my "SE-R guys" statement above) but if you don't want to pay a shop to install them, there has to be some TX homies that can lend a hand.

Speaking of a shop, have you asked some local places what they'd charge for the service?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I've gotten quotes from $600 to $1000... All this cam talk has got me looking again. I found a guy who own a shop that drives a SR20DET swapped first gen... he's never done one before, but will be quoting me today.

I'm about to bust out the tools and go at it.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

love it.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Ruben said:


> I've gotten quotes from $600 to $1000... All this cam talk has got me looking again. I found a guy who own a shop that drives a SR20DET swapped first gen... he's never done one before, but will be quoting me today.
> 
> I'm about to bust out the tools and go at it.


 It's been a few days since.... any progress?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sunday, is install day. I'm doing my balance shafts first... then Cams, in a couple of weeks. Waiting till I take my motor mount inserts out... the car rattles now.


----------

